# Red Bud??



## DutchMasterPuff (Feb 24, 2009)

Every time i smoke with my dad he gets high (of course lol) and then starts talking about how back in his day they had some weed called red bud and how great it was and bla bla bla. Anybody know if that strain is still alive or a similar one to it? It would make for a nice birthday present if i could grow some out.


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2009)

There were a few red buds back in the day...35 years ago. Reeferman's got his f5 panama red just coming out


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Feb 24, 2009)

Thx i'll probably get some of that when it comes out! do u think hemp depot will have it?


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2009)

Hemp depot carries his stuff. You might email them and ask for it. He posts over at thcfarmer and is a mod there. He only recently posted that he was releasing this strain. It will probably be available on their auction at thcbay.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, back in my day, Red Bud was just a general term for Mex weed. Thats it, bnot a specific strain at all, just the street term for cheap mex weed.
RedBud.


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Feb 24, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Well, back in my day, Red Bud was just a general term for Mex weed. Thats it, bnot a specific strain at all, just the street term for cheap mex weed.
> RedBud.



interesting but i sure don't want none of that lol


----------



## jb247 (Feb 24, 2009)

Panama Red, Panama Red!
Steals your woman, then he robs your head.
Panama Red, Panama Red!
On his white horse Mescalito, he rides into town,
My woman's up in bed waitin' for Panama Red...

From "Panama Red" - New Riders of the Purple Sage

Peace...j.b.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah, nch is right on the money. anything that had red hairs on it was called redbud. there is no comparison from the weed of long ago, and the dank we grow today. and i know , i was there man. sshhh, don't tell no one lol...bb...


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Feb 24, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> yeah, nch is right on the money. anything that had red hairs on it was called redbud. there is no comparison from the weed of long ago, and the dank we grow today. and i know , i was there man. sshhh, don't tell no one lol...bb...



lol your secret is safe with me. all this talk about long ago makes me curious tho, are there any strains that were out " back in your day" that are still around?? oh and do u have any recommendations for a strain with red hairs of the present?


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2009)

california orange
orange skunk
cherry bomb


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Feb 24, 2009)

I used to have a High Times centerfold of some 'Cali Red' and it looked amazing. This was early 90's, and I've never seen it since.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 24, 2009)

Real Seeds description of their mazar cross is "buds may turn lovely blood red at maturity". Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## homegrown998 (Feb 24, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Real Seeds description of their mazar cross is "buds may turn lovely blood red at maturity". Wouldn't that be fun?



Good hollaween smoke, I'd rename it Dexter's lab


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2009)

back in the day--- 

i fended for myself then, as i do now. seed came by way of friends through that one killer bag they had, and truth tell, all in all, it was mostly mex brick weeds, or colombian gold. once in a blue moon, we got the maui-wowie, (talk about some stealth packaging in those days, it would make you bust stitches.), and that was only cause a buddy humped it on up here.

in the 70's, my first grow i ever did, was with a loyal buddy. we had 100 plants in one plot outside. they were some of the tallest sativas i'd ever seen. well, just so happened, they way outgrew the 9 foot corn, and everyone else seen them too. . my old man made me go to the field with him, and chop down my own crop with him, while he cussed at ' them you know what hippies'. (sorry bro).

there was a field of red haired something or other burning that day. oh, the pain...

fast forward...

today, i'd say umbra is correct with the cali-o, org skunk, and cherry bomb. ( i had some cali-o recently on my b-day). also, there are so many strains today that you must go by word of mouth, and the pics we see on the net. and recently, i've found some real deal stuff from a member here whom is a breeder, by the name of Subcool. . do a search, he's got what you'll be needing bro. it will make the old man look like this-   ...bb...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds like some Old Tymer in this Thread..  "back In The Day" :rofl:


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2009)

I really have to agree...subcool has some of THE BEST genetics I have ever seen


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Feb 25, 2009)

so many options, i seen some of his gear on hemp depot and the jack the ripper....yea i just looked at it again and i think im sold on that one his pictures are so beautiful.


----------



## city (Feb 25, 2009)

Ya know swear that Red bud was just the old columbian gold. Red and hairy... try growing that in a hydro....lol should do the job....


----------



## homegrown998 (Feb 25, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> back in the day---
> 
> i fended for myself then, as i do now. seed came by way of friends through that one killer bag they had, and truth tell, all in all, it was mostly mex brick weeds, or colombian gold. once in a blue moon, we got the maui-wowie, (talk about some stealth packaging in those days, it would make you bust stitches.), and that was only cause a buddy humped it on up here.
> 
> ...




I bet you felt like you just shot your own dog,lol had to hurt


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a strain here in NZ so-called 'Red Cherry' - the budz have been red haired since flowering. Check em out:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 17, 2009)

Any bud that is "Red" or "firey" is usually a mexican sativa, or some kind of south american strain. 

Ever heard of "Colombian Gold"?

Cinderella 99 is what I would call Red Bud, and often refer to is as the "Fire".


----------

